# Share your drivetrain setups!



## WonderingJosh (10 mo ago)

Hi there,

I'm creating a Bafang BBSHD ebike, and am gathering info to try and make a good decision on what drivetrain to go with in terms of durability and longevity. I plan to ride light trails, gravel roads, bike packing, touring etc. Frame is a Stanton Sherpa Gen3 hardtail.

I have a Shimano HG steel freehub (DT Swiss 350 hybrid hubs) and my train of thought so far is the Shimano Zee FR rear derailleur with a 10 speed Shimano Deore 11-36 cassette and the 42T Lekkie Bling Ring, a cheap 10 speed Sram chain, and either a Shimano Saint or Zee shifter. Max capacity for the derailleur is 25T so am I correct in thinking it will be okay with a 42T front chainring?

What's your thoughts on my plan, and whats your setup? Any tips?

Thanks!


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

WonderingJosh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm creating a Bafang BBSHD ebike, and am gathering info to try and make a good decision on what drivetrain to go with in terms of durability and longevity. I plan to ride light trails, gravel roads, bike packing, touring etc. Frame is a Stanton Sherpa Gen3 hardtail.
> 
> ...


The fact that you can run a 42T chainring is awesome! An old mechanic friend of mine said that 9 speed gives you the best combo of durability and low cost - I would look into 9 speed 11-34 XT which I think would work for your needs.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

For ebikes, you dont need many gears man, just have enough gears for cruising at speed and climbing hills. Remember the higher the speeds you have (12spd for example) the more expensive components are which wear down, if you stick with the value side of things, 7 speeds is more then enough even on a 1x.

F hub dd, generic controller with the most efficient hub motor there is on the market and only two batteries I use at least one every single day of the year, 36v and 52v at the moment. The 52v I take real good care of, we're talking charge right away to storage voltage, then before I ride the next day I dump 8a into for 20 minutes to an hour. Ideally I'd want a battery that is 48v 35ah (whether split or as one unit) so I could dump very very high amps into the battery so I get the most amount of wh into the battery in the shortest amount of time. Which just is a matter of what outlet am I using, if its a public free power outlet to charge the battery then 13a input charger, if at home 20a input which only really relates to 22-24a into the battery at said voltages.

Since you have the BBSHD mid drive, you must have a ton of hills you ride up, its a great motor. If I were to go that route, I would go stock with BBSHD or the Lightning rods (not the big one, the small one, but he aint selling them anymore, better money building complete ebikes as many parts seller went that way long long ago.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I'm still running stock NX Eagle drivetrain. If I find a way to obliterate the cassette, I wouldn't mind dropping down to 11spd setup.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Tazer has XT derailleur,SLX shifter,11sp cassette 10-42, and 34 tooth chainring.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

I have 12sp SLX shifter/der it's pretty damn solid, spent less than $150 on replacement SLX cass/XT chain so it's affordable. Whatever happened to that Shimano drivetrain designed for ebikes, I think you could get 11sp XT der/shifter/cass/chain cheap and it was supposed to last much longer, covid causality?


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

GX Eagle. Because that is what came on my previous two bikes, and it works perfectly fine. Would love AXS, but can’t justify the price right now.


----------



## Jipman (12 mo ago)

SRAM Eagle AXS - best money I ever spent on anything in my life, best thing I have ever done to a bike. Super expensive yes, but spending 20-30 hours per month riding, its a justified cost for me. Shifts crisp and fast all the time no matter what and never needs adjusted. Nothing has ever made me so happy with my bike.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jipman said:


> SRAM Eagle AXS - best money I ever spent on anything in my life, best thing I have ever done to a bike. Super expensive yes, but spending 20-30 hours per month riding, its a justified cost for me. Shifts crisp and fast all the time no matter what and never needs adjusted. Nothing has ever made me so happy with my bike.


Unless you exclusively ride xc, I cannot imagine this is better money spent than a dropper post back when they first started becoming popular.


----------



## Jipman (12 mo ago)

Yeah good point, dropper post is better


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jipman said:


> Yeah good point, dropper post is better


If (when) my derailleur dies I will upgrade to GX AXS most likely. Or when I get another bike. (Which usually happens more frequent than my cassettes wearing out. Lol).


----------



## Jipman (12 mo ago)

I had a melt down and ripped the schwag sram nx off my bike and threw it as far as I could before I bought the axs. Way to many steep hill climbs that I failed on when the nx skipped under load and way to much adjusting, I was over it.


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I am going microShift Advent 1x9.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

9 speed is great but it looks like 46T is not enough (low end) range for me - I ride a lot in the 51T on my Trek Rail . . .


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

That is why I use a 28T with a Lekkie Chainring.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

No can do with Trek/Bosch as far as I know


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

Raeface makes a chainring adapter for Bosch converting to 104bcd


----------



## 50wheeler (Nov 20, 2021)

I'm running nx/gx eagle 12 speed cassette (depending on which rear wheel is on bike) with XO1 chain, lekkie bling ring 40t chainring(because its the best chainline I could get, better than the 30t chainring, but you have to buy the smaller lekkie bearing cover to use it) nx shifter on Trek Farley conversion. 197mm rear axle. Chainline is good but not perfect, all gears are useable but when on the 50t cog, I can feel a bit more friction, but not enough to worry me. Wheelies easily in this low gear with throttle. I've got about 700 miles on this setup and I clean and lube chain regularly. I have no discernable chain stretch yet, which surprised me as I regularly flog this bike with full throttle wheelies and rough terrain riding. From my research, the XO1 chain is is supposed to be the most durable 12 speed chain available and that's why I chose it. I also considered the free hub options and in my experience the XD driver is more durable than an HG driver, mainly because of the bite marks and wear from cassettes on alloy/aluminum HG hubs in past experiences. I use steel HG freehubs too on other wheels and they work better than alloy or aluminum hubs.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

WonderingJosh said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm creating a Bafang BBSHD ebike, and am gathering info to try and make a good decision on what drivetrain to go with in terms of durability and longevity. I plan to ride light trails, gravel roads, bike packing, touring etc. Frame is a Stanton Sherpa Gen3 hardtail.
> 
> ...


If you want to be able to climb i suggest you consider what i use.
For 29 tires 36 front, 11/46 rear 10S. Inexpensive and just keeps on doing the job.


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I have a BBSHD that I've installed in a SC Nomad and SC Bullit. I ran the Nomad for over a year, and it has been great. I recently swapped everything over to the Bullit, and I think I prefer the plusher ride of the Bullit over the Nomad. The Nomad was the better pedal-only bike, but pedal efficiency isn't as critical with pedal assist. The Bullit also has a higher BB which has been better for hard, leaning, cornering where you still want to crank...almost no pedal strikes.

Both bikes have been run in a 27.5/26 wheel setup, and I was doing this even when they were pedal-only. I would never have anticipated this Bafang mid-drive motor would work as well as it has. When I first started out in April of last year with the BBSHD, I ran an 11-50 9-speed rear cassette with the Luna 42T Eclipse chainring. I found the 11-50 cassette unnecessary. I went back to my 11-34 cassettes, and the 34 is needed only in the slowest technical spots on the trail. It's a rarity to even go higher than 6th cog. Our main trail has some decent technical sections and is not just a bike path.

On the chainring, I don't see how anyone achieves a decent chainline with anything other than a Luna Eclipse or Lekkie...and the OEM stuff that comes with the motor is pure junk. The OEM cranks are junk too, and it's totally unnecessary to have 175mm cranks. I'm running Pro Max 160mm BMX crank arms. I work part time as a mechanic at a friend's bike shop. I was considering getting a Trek Rail. We have a demo Rail 7, and it's great, but even at my price it's a little more that I want to bite. Maybe when I kill off the Nomad and Bullit, I'll go there. 

There is some industry talk that 8-speed emtb specific drivetrains might be more appropriate for emtb applications, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

TNC said:


> I have a BBSHD that I've installed in a SC Nomad and SC Bullit. I ran the Nomad for over a year, and it has been great. I recently swapped everything over to the Bullit, and I think I prefer the plusher ride of the Bullit over the Nomad. The Nomad was the better pedal-only bike, but pedal efficiency isn't as critical with pedal assist. The Bullit also has a higher BB which has been better for hard, leaning, cornering where you still want to crank...almost no pedal strikes.
> 
> Both bikes have been run in a 27.5/26 wheel setup, and I was doing this even when they were pedal-only. I would never have anticipated this Bafang mid-drive motor would work as well as it has. When I first started out in April of last year with the BBSHD, I ran an 11-50 9-speed rear cassette with the Luna 42T Eclipse chainring. I found the 11-50 cassette unnecessary. I went back to my 11-34 cassettes, and the 34 is needed only in the slowest technical spots on the trail. It's a rarity to even go higher than 6th cog. Our main trail has some decent technical sections and is not just a bike path.
> 
> ...


My Giant Ebike came on 29x2.4 10 S 36 front 11/46.
I use my ideal = 29x3.0, 36 fromt 10 S 11/46 but i never use the 11
so i use 9S wich is plenty with my Yamaha/Giant system.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I have a Sram GX 11 speed 11X46 cassette with a 52 Volt BBSHD. I find the Shimano 105 Chains to shift the best and last the longest. I have about 15,000 miles on my bike. About 2,500 miles per chain. Me and the bike in normal ride condition is 300 lbs with me and the dog and a day pack on it. In touring configuration, I push 400lbs +. Bike is a fat bike, 26 X 4.8 tires. Battery is 2,540 watt hours. 
If I had to do it over I would keep the wide range but drop the number of gears. It's a lot of clicks to jump around on. I have had good luck with wear.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

PierreR said:


> I have a Sram GX 11 speed 11X46 cassette with a 52 Volt BBSHD. I find the Shimano 105 Chains to shift the best and last the longest. I have about 15,000 miles on my bike. About 2,500 miles per chain. Me and the bike in normal ride condition is 300 lbs with me and the dog and a day pack on it. In touring configuration, I push 400lbs +. Bike is a fat bike, 26 X 4.8 tires. Battery is 2,540 watt hours.
> If I had to do it over I would keep the wide range but drop the number of gears. It's a lot of clicks to jump around on. I have had good luck with wear.


You might like the Deore 11/46 10S. This is my second year on it and i find most Ebikes should use it or something close to it.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

33red said:


> You might like the Deore 11/46 10S. This is my second year on it and i find most Ebikes should use it or something close to it.


I installed that on another e bike and the owner likes it but it's not enough of a change for me. I will probably go to SRAM grip-shift 8 or 9 speed.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

BBSHD with Sturmey Archer 5-speed IGH. I use a heavy duty single speed chain and it never wears out or needs adjusting, also no fragile crap hanging off back hub.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

WoodlandHills said:


> BBSHD with Sturmey Archer 5-speed IGH. I use a heavy duty single speed chain and it never wears out or needs adjusting, also no fragile crap hanging off back hub.


What is your range? I have 11/46 so i like 400%.


----------



## WoodlandHills (Nov 18, 2015)

33red said:


> What is your range? I have 11/46 so i like 400%.


 I have no idea what this means. I will say that Bafang has announced a new three speed IGH that can be belt driven and that will accept 80nm of input torque, so there is merit in the concept. They are expected to introduce an IGH with the ability to live with 120nm in the future.









Electric bike motor maker Bafang unveils new 3-speed automatic shifting hub transmission


Chinese manufacturer Bafang is a titan of the electric bike motor industry, and thus news swirling around the company generally...




electrek.co


----------



## mike_kelly (Jul 18, 2016)

I use a 11-46 microshift Advent drivetrain with a 28t Lekkie chainring up front. Bafang BBSHD. It is setup for climbing not urban use.


----------



## OregonXC (Sep 1, 2004)

I use a Box Prime 9 11-46 drivetrain and a 30T Luna chainwheel with a BBSHD. perfect for climbing in Oregon mountains


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Question about 11 speed shimano groupset. I have 21 Intense Tazer, with shimano slx 11 speed 10-42 cassette. Chain (original shimano) broke at about 1100 miles. I replaced it with KMC E11 (Intense recommended chain). Now chain "skips" or drops out under full load on the biggest gear. I assume that cassette is gone and ordered a new (only 78$) from amazon. I do a lot of climbing(steep), but a little surprised at relatively low mileage for this. I never had shimano drivetrain before, only SRAM. Typical ride between 3 -5000 ft elevation gain (I have second battery). I also have short cranks , 150mm.
I am thinking about changing drivetrain to more reliable, whats the alternative for ebike (offroad use only)?


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Art666 said:


> Question about 11 speed shimano groupset. I have 21 Intense Tazer, with shimano slx 11 speed 10-42 cassette. Chain (original shimano) broke at about 1100 miles. I replaced it with KMC E11 (Intense recommended chain). Now chain "skips" or drops out under full load on the biggest gear. I assume that cassette is gone and ordered a new (only 78$) from amazon. I do a lot of climbing(steep), but a little surprised at relatively low mileage for this. I never had shimano drivetrain before, only SRAM. Typical ride between 3 -5000 ft elevation gain (I have second battery). I also have short cranks , 150mm.
> I am thinking about changing drivetrain to more reliable, whats the alternative for ebike?


In my experience, I normally consume 2-3 OEM chains in 1100 miles - and you were probably running a stretched, out-of-spec chain which ruined your cassette. Also, 'shifting under load' leads to wear and chains breaking too.


----------



## Art666 (Aug 4, 2018)

Jack7782 said:


> In my experience, I normally consume 2-3 OEM chains in 1100 miles - and you were probably running a stretched, out-of-spec chain which ruined your cassette. Also, 'shifting under load' leads to wear and chains breaking too.


Ok. I dont shift under load, most of the time. I had Sram 10 speed on previous e bike and replaced 3 chains at 1000 mile intervals, cassette was fine after 3000 miles. Replacing chains 4 times per year would suck (I ride about 1500 miles per year or more). thx . No pavement, and usually its dry here in California.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Art666 said:


> Ok. I dont shift under load, most of the time. I had Sram 10 speed on previous e bike and replaced 3 chains at 1000 mile intervals, cassette was fine after 3000 miles. Replacing chains 4 times per year would suck (I ride about 1500 miles per year or more). thx . No pavement, and usually its dry here in California.


At least you don’t run 12 speed lol


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

My Levo rocks a GX Eagle setup with a single click GX shifter. I put GX Eagle AXS on my 5010. My V10 has a 11-28 cassette / 10spd setup.


----------



## Koban (Aug 8, 2021)

My Spectral ON is using:

Shimano ep8
SRAM XX1 AXS drivetrain ( XX1 AXS derailleur/shifter, 10-50 cassette/chain)
Canyon 34t chainring
Shimano Steps Hollowtech crank 165mm + Rockshox Flight Attendant pedal sensor.

using the XX1 AXS drivetrain for a fe years now. Easy to maintain/adjust. I ride in dry and wet condition (mud). never had any big issues. So the new bike Spectral ON) had also to come with AXS.


----------

